# Belt Squeals and Other Issues



## cpack7 (Jan 7, 2008)

10 months ago I had an intake manifold gasket replaced. everything worked fine until about a month ago when the belt would squeal during startup and low speed severe turns

even more recently the check engine light came on and there is a "whine" that gets higher in pitch the higher my rpm level is.

i am minimally knowledgable about cars past normal maintenance (oil, brakes, fluids, etc.) however i work fairly well with my hands. is this something that i could possibly fix myself?

any help is greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you checked your transmission fluid level? That may be the whining noise your hear.


----------



## 3martini (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a belt squeal that started as a minor sqeal at idle and sharp slow turns. Eventually it started to get really loud and any time the car was idling it was unbearable. Turned out to be the serpentine belt idler pulley bearings had worn out. Had the pulley replaced and the belt. That was like 6000 miles ago and no problems since.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

3martini said:


> I had a belt squeal that started as a minor sqeal at idle and sharp slow turns. Eventually it started to get really loud and any time the car was idling it was unbearable. Turned out to be the serpentine belt idler pulley bearings had worn out. Had the pulley replaced and the belt. That was like 6000 miles ago and no problems since.


I have this problem and believe it's the idler pulley. Where do I get the part and how much is it? Thanks.

Jason


----------

